# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ما ثمرة العلم إذا نأى الإنسان بنفسه، وانزوى في ربعته وانطوى؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"الفتيات الصالحات اللاتي تعلمن العلم الشرعي:* *‏ما نصيب أهلك وقراباتك؟* *‏ما ثمرة العلم إذا نأى الإنسان بنفسه، وانزوى في ربعته وانطوى؟**
**‏أن تكون لك حسابات وقنوات دعوية حسن ولا شك، ولكن أولى الناس بك أهلك وقرابتك، إصلاحهم ودعوتهم بلا كلل ولا ملل، الصغير قبل الكبير، بنفس بشوشة صابرة..**
**‏لا تنعزلي عنهن بدعوى الأثر السلبي، واجبك الإصلاح لا مجرد الصلاح، فهذا ثمن ما تعلمتم، ولا يكون من حوى العلم كغيره، ولا من امتلأ جوفه بقال الله وقال رسوله كغيره.**
**احرصوا على علاقاتكم بهم، وإصلاحها وتوطيدها، فإنه أحرى للقبول والاستماع، ولا يكن الكلام جافًّا غليظا، بل فيه من معاني الشفقة والرحمة ما فيه.."






**منقول*

----------


## رجوة رحمة الله

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي كل خير.
انا اقوم بتحفيظ القرءان للبنات بعد صلاة العصر في حلقة بالمسجد. وأسئل من الله عزوجل القبول.

----------

